# Did Tolkien draw the ring of Barahir?



## purple (Oct 13, 2011)

Is that drawing in the book Saruman is looking through a drawing by Tolkien of the ring of Barahir? The one Aragorn wears in the film? I can't get any website with pictures of T's drawings yet he was supposed to have done some.


----------



## Valar God (Oct 17, 2011)

If of any help, take a look at this version of the Ring of Barahir.

http://www.bellchamber.net/catalogue/rings/RingOfBarahir.html

It looks like it fits the book description better.

But still, I like more the movie version one.

I don't know if Tolkien drew the ring himself, I think not.

Cheers.


----------

